# Circ'd or not, what is going on here?



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I was 99% sure my friend was circ'd until last night. Perhaps someone more versed in this subject can help me. I got a better look and I couldn't see a scar, which was puzzling. There is skin which is mobile but doesn't come anywhere close to covering the glans. Could this be what some call a "loose" circ? Either way, there is definitely skin there that could be worked with, and I'm thinking restoration is a definite possibility for him ( we've discussed it before ). Anyone have some helpful links??


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Does he have a frenulum?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Take a picture.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
Does he have a frenulum?

I've been looking at some pictures and I'm almost inclined to say no, but I'm not completely sure. I can't seem to find a good one...anyone have a good clear shot of a frenulum? ( never thought i would be asking these questions







) If it turns out that he doesn't, is restoration still possible?


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I've been looking at some pictures and I'm almost inclined to say no, but I'm not completely sure. I can't seem to find a good one...anyone have a good clear shot of a frenulum? ( never thought i would be asking these questions







) If it turns out that he doesn't, is restoration still possible?

It's kind of hard to miss. It's similar to what you have underneath your tounge that tethers it to your mouth. If he had one, you'd see it. If he doesn't have it, he probably had a loose circ.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Oddly, every circ'd man I've known still had most of one. I had to spend time here to realize some zealous or clumsy penis-butchers actually removed it.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Oddly, every circ'd man I've known still had most of one. I had to spend time here to realize some zealous or clumsy penis-butchers actually removed it.

Yeah, not all circ removes the frenulum, or all of it. Many dr's aren't particularly exacting on a baby. I have none of mine left, but I wish I did. Even though mine was entirely removed, it was actually the one spot on my penis where I had some sensation left until a few years ago.


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

This might be TMI, but what the hell. My circ was clearly a loose one, I still have a bit of foreskin and I do believe the frenulum may be still there as well...any way to "test" for this? I've also begun manual restoration, since I have the same old "dry and hard glans" problem that every circed man has.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
This might be TMI, but what the hell. My circ was clearly a loose one, I still have a bit of foreskin and I do believe the frenulum may be still there as well...any way to "test" for this? I've also begun manual restoration, since I have the same old "dry and hard glans" problem that every circed man has.

A good test is looking for the ridged band. If you have a pucker at the end of your foreskin- a sort of closure, like string at the top of a bag of coins- and it helps the foreskin stay closed when flacid, that's the ridged band. (Oh okay- its late. Do a google images search for "ridged band".







)


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

I think even with the loosest of circ's, the ridged band is the first thing to go.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

*WARNING: Graphic anatomy pix*

This is a pic comparing circ'd vs. intact, clearly showing the frenulum and the foreskin. This is why I don't know how you could mistake a circ'd penis for an intact one or vise versa.

http://www.circumstitions.com/Restri...n/fren7i-c.jpg

And this shows the frenulum- the rinkly bit at the tip that's longer at the bottom here than the top. (Which frequently is the case.) http://www.foreskin.org/46-33-24.jpg

And this is a close up in black and white of the ridged band.
http://www.foreskin.org/mucocu.htm


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually, in that pic, I can't really tell the difference...I'm guessing the top one is the circed one though?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
Actually, in that pic, I can't really tell the difference...I'm guessing the top one is the circed one though?

Which one- the first link I gave?

The top picture, you can see the foreskin gathered around the shaft behind the head. (The intact one.) In the bottom picture, all you see is scar tissue from the head BACK to the "scar line"- it is dry and bumpy- that's the circ'd one; there is no foreskin left at all.

The foreskin makes a smooth transition from the frenulum which is clearly outlined in the top pic and completely absent in the bottom one- all there is is bumpy, dry scar tissue.

Also, in the top one, see those bumps in the bottom half of the shaft? That's the smegma producing parts.







Look closely at any intimate woman-friend of yours and you'll see them on here too- near her foreskin.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
*WARNING: Graphic anatomy pix*

This is a pic comparing circ'd vs. intact, clearly showing the frenulum and the foreskin. This is why I don't know how you could mistake a circ'd penis for an intact one or vise versa.

http://www.circumstitions.com/Restri...n/fren7i-c.jpg

And this shows the frenulum- the rinkly bit at the tip that's longer at the bottom here than the top. (Which frequently is the case.) http://www.foreskin.org/46-33-24.jpg

And this is a close up in black and white of the ridged band.
http://www.foreskin.org/mucocu.htm

Thanks. That answered my question.







:


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
Thanks. That answered my question.







:

I made a mistake. http://www.circumstitions.com/Restri...n/fren7i-c.jpg In the top pic, you can see the frenulum on the underside of the glans, and how it stretches around the shaft- the bit that stretches open and looks wrinkled around the shaft in the top photo - is actually the ridged band.

The bottom photo there, there is only a small remnant of the frenulum, no foreskin (no wrinkles), and definitely no ridged band.

Here is the foreskin forward, showing the ridged band at the tip of the foreskin: http://www.foreskin.org/46-33-24.jpg

Here is a good page that shows one pic and talks about both the frenulum and ridged band. (Foreskin retracted)http://research.cirp.org/fig5.html


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

This is for Mama Poot and Nodtveidt

*WARNING: Graphic Images to follow:*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
Thanks. That answered my question.







:

I made a mistake. In the top pic here: http://www.circumstitions.com/Restri...n/fren7i-c.jpg you can see the frenulum on the underside of the glans, and how it stretches around the shaft- the bit that stretches open and looks wrinkled around the shaft in the top photo - is actually the ridged band. The bottom photo there, there is only a small remnant of the frenulum, no foreskin (no wrinkles), and definitely no ridged band.

http://www.foreskin.org/46-33-24.jpg This pic shows the ridged band at the tip of the foreskin (flacid).

And here's a page that has a pic of the frenulum and ridged band retracted and from the underside which mentions both: http://research.cirp.org/fig5.html


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

These men are so brave to take these photos... that's all I can say.


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

To get back to the second of the origianl questions, yes he should be able to restore and will most likely be able to do so in a shorter time than many who have been circ'd more tightly. There are many resources on the web for this, many of which are listed in the stickys at the top of this section.

If you or he have more specific questions about restoration feel frre to pm me.

Regards,


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamicdoula* 
These men are so brave to take these photos... that's all I can say.

I'd have no problems taking pictures of mine. Besides, it's not like anyone really knows who the photos belong to...


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

www.bettydodson.com is full of brave souls advancing sexual knowledge







.


----------

